# Visiting Sebastian inlet from Maryland



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I was visiting my friend who lives in Palm bay and he took us to Sebastian Inlet to fish. We used shrimp, clams and top lures and had no luck. We started fishing around 3pm and all the bait kept getting taken. No one was catching anything. Whats the deal? I heard florida was a hot spot for fishing but today was a complete fail. Then again i hear good fishing in florida is around september.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Welcome to summer time fishing. Late night early mornings... Too phuckin hot during the day.
Try live mullet on the bottom, carolina rigged. Or bucktails with a strip of mullet.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I used to fish a lot in Chespeake Bay, Maryland. Like anywhere else even in FL where fishing is year around, you may or may not catch fish. It is all about skill, experience, timing and luck. I also think September is better in general as it is at least not as hot as it is now even I don't catch any thing as it happens to me often.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no magic to September. Not sure how anyone can isolate one single month out of the year, but whatever...

IN GENERAL - winter fishing tends to be better in East Central Florida. We see winter runs of everything that can handle the colder water. Pompano, Bluefish, Whiting, Spanish Mackerel, Flounder, etc. In fact, from what I am reading right now on the forum, we tend to catch in our cooler months (approximately October to April) what you guys in the mid-Atlantic states are catching right now. Our sub-tropical species, like snook, most snapper, and others, tend to take a break for winter, and basically disappear into warmer or deeper waters.

Summertime fishing in Florida is complicated by constant East winds, and reduced water clarity. At the Sebastian inlet, knowing the "lay of the land" is king. You can't just pitch your bait out into empty space, and expect something to happen. You gotta know what's going on under the water, and make the proper presentation. That being said, fishing at the inlet has been VERY slow for a couple of weeks. However, the C/R snook and red drum bite is RED HOT right now. If you can't catch one, it is because you don't know how. This can include not knowing what bait to throw, what time to show up, which side of the jetty to fish, etc. Suggest you pay attention to those around you. Having the patience to fish the pier is another thing altogether. I don't have it.

By the way, as a rule - when your bait is being taken, you downsize your hooks, to see what it is taking your bait. Sometimes, it provides clues as to what you are up against, or what MIGHT potentially be out there. At the inlet, you are most likely being robbed by a variety of small thieves, including pinfish, porkfish, toadfish, small seabass, and small sheepshead. If 9/10 fish you catch are pinfish or toadfish, you might as well pack up and go home.

Cut squid and small hooks are your best friend right now. That is my most productive combo in the surf, at the moment. (clams are almost useless right now, for some reason) One pole with hi-lo rig, one with fish finder. Try again, and let us know how you do.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Its true fishing sucks in Florida , move along. :beer:

p.s. if you do not know how to fish S.I. you will get burned every time , there is no such thing as dumb luck out there.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

So hiw exactly are you supposed to fish SI?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It helps to first know what you are fishing for. You mentioned in your first post what you were fishing WITH, buy that says very little else. simply throwing a few different baits doesn't guarantee you any kind of success.

Personally, I thought that you had been given enough advice to make at least a remedial fishing trip. If you didn't like it, try this advice; save your time and money. It is a long haul from PB to the inlet. Publix is the local grocery chain. They sell fish.


----------

